# 1st Asian Flag Football Championship



## dolina (Feb 26, 2012)

The 1st Asian Flag Football Championship was held at Alabang Country Club from February 25-26. These are the photos from the two days.




1st Asian Flag Football Championship by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: China Red Star by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team China vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: China Red Star vs UFFC Cebu Guardians by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Feb 28, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shots, but I'm curious, how do they know the flags are Asian?


----------



## dolina (Mar 1, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Great shots, but I'm curious, how do they know the flags are Asian?


Kindly rephrase question. 




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 2, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: China Red Star vs UFFC Cebu Guardians by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2012)

dolina said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, but I'm curious, how do they know the flags are Asian?
> ...



Sorry just a lame attempt at humor.


----------



## dolina (Mar 5, 2012)

unfocused said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


i know right. )





1st Asian Flag Football Championship: China Red Star vs UFFC Cebu Guardians by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: China Red Star vs UFFC Cebu Guardians by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 7, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 8, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Guardians of Cebu Flag Football League by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 26, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Cebu vs Manila Aguila by alabang, on Flickr




Untitled by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 29, 2012)

1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Manila Aguila vs Team Singapore by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship: Team Singapore vs The Cebu by alabang, on Flickr




1st Asian Flag Football Championship by alabang, on Flickr


----------

